# Anyone had fever-like symptoms before failing IVF in the 2WW?



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wondered if anybody ever experienced anything similar:

Just before I failed my IVF in the 2WW (10 days after ET, my AF arrived), I had a few nights of fever like syndroms... sweating through the night, shivering during the day, but no or minimal actual temperature rise. To me, it looked like the embies wanted to implant, but my body's immunsystem fought them off, ultimately resulting in the dreaded bleeding that announced a failure.

Thanks and /hugs to all of you. May we get more lucky the next time, if there is one.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Ente,

So very sorry to hear about the failure of the cycle. Remember it's the proceedure that failed not you!

I saw you posting on another thread so you may know my story.

A similar thing happened to me on my last cycle. In my case it was a dry cough and a dry fever. Very frustrating as I had taken steroids and 2 IVIG's before the cycle.

I emailed Dr Beer and he suspected an immune flare. The symptoms started 3 days after ET and then off and on for the 2ww. It was not a flu or anything like that.

My bleeding started early as well after a few days of spotting - exactly the same as earlier cycles. So much for the progesterone stopping the bleeds....

Not sure where we go from here but I have an appointment with Dr. B at the end of this month.

Dr Beer has a test on his website now and it may help you decide to see someone about these issues.

https://www.repro-med.net/tests/stest.php

This whole thing feels like a lottery sometimes. Hope that some of this helps.

Big (((HUGS)))
From,


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Flopsy. I hope you get to the bottom of it, because that might well increase the chances to counter the symptoms the next time around. 

If this helps any, I was on antibiotics for one week, starting the day prior to EC. 

I think I'll try for another "standard" ICSI/IVF to see if it goes/fails the same way. Just from one IVF, it's hard to draw conclusions. My test score is 0.8, for that reason  . I'll bookmark Dr. Beer nonetheless.

You know, there's also a chance that I messed things up all by myself. No idea why I haven't noticed until 2 days ago, but it hit me that I took the last HCG injection a day early. Reading dates for teh win yay! But I think you're right. It's like a lottery. Sometimes it works, sometimes it just doesn't. 

Our time may yet come. Much luck to you!

/hugs
Ente


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello Flopsy and Ente

Ente - I;m so sorry things did nt work out for you this time.

Do you mind me asking girls how long your flu like symptoms lasted?

I had exactly the same thing, feeling very feverish and sweating etc, but it happened the day I got a neg result and came off all the drugs.  I did nt know what was happening to me and it seemed no one else did either.  I was off work for for 5 weeks and my next ivf was cancelled due to high white blood cells, neutrophil and platelet levels.  I did feel really well though during the 2 ww.  Everything is back to normal now and I'm currently d/r on 2nd cycle.  If it happens again I'll push for immune testing.

Thanks

love

Becca


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Reb,

my flu symptoms lasted 3-4 days/nights, starting about 8 days after ET. It was the same for me .. feeling great during the 2 ww up until then.

Wishing you much luck for your second cycle! 

Let me know how it goes. I have similar thoughts. Going through it once more and if the same thing happens, maybe having a closer look at the immune system.


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Ente
Wow - you've described my recent experience exactly. Saturday night I had dreadful night sweats which have continued every night since. I test neg on Sunday AM, and then AF arrived. I have also been shivering during the day (although less so today). Up to Saturday, I had a strong feeling that things had worked this time. I had immune testing prior to my 2nd tx and everything came back normal. Andrea on another post, said the sweats were side effect of cycologest, were you on this?

If you find out anymore, do let us know.

Many thanks

Tiff xxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

I too had fever like symptoms. I only made it to day 7 of the 2ww and my AF started, quite heavy. I went to bed early feeling shattered and upset. I was constantly shivering that night but my forehead was hot. This carried on throughout the night until I woke up at 4.30am sweating. Was fine when I got up the next morning, still bleeding though. Later that day, I noticed a lump in my neck, went to the GP, said it was a swollen lymph node and I maybe coming down with a cold. I never got a cold or flu and the lump went down after a couple of days. Unfortunately I carried on bleeding for the next 5 days, but continued using the cyclogest. I've had hot flushes from the cyclogest but this was more like flu symptoms as I had wave after wave of goose bumps.

I am going to see my consultant on Monday for my follow up appt, I'm going to tell him about the symptoms I had but I'm not sure he will be offer any more info.

I did the Dr Beer test thing, from that link my score was 1.3

I find it interesting that a few of us have had these symptoms.

Leni x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi  Leni

Sorry about af arriving.

It it is weird that we experienced a similiar thing.  I thought I was never going to get better!  Fortunately, I did nt have the same thing again with our 2nd neg result.

Was you on high doses of stimms?  I was on both, but more so on the 1st go.

Look after yourself.

love

Becca
x


----------



## JackieR (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi, I found this topic so interesting because some of you describe exactly how I felt after my e/t.  I had 5 failed cycles and I got to the point where I actually booked time off work after the transfer because I could guarantee that I would be ill.  My fever-like symptoms came on within a few hours of the e/t and within 12 hours I'd be in bed and wouldn't get up for the next 2 or 3 days.  I mentioned it to my clinics (we moved house so I've been to 3 different ones) but they didn't appear to have come across this before.  Like some of you I was convinced that it was some sort of immune response as if my body was rejecting the embryo.  I have just had a BFP (sorry to mention this on this board) cycle after 5 years and this time I didn't feel ill at all.  Jackie


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girls 
can i join this board, iv just come from the sep cycle and dont want to depress them as they are still going though this dreadful ivf ! i got a bfp and have had a miscarriage ,i was told this news over the phone yesterday ,im so gutted along with dp ,this was are 4th attempt i think thats why im finding it so hard to deal with ,stupidly i believed it was my turn as iv had so many negatives before hand, but how wrong am i !!! dont know were we go from here ? ,i cant do another cycle , dp has had enough too ,are whole relationship has been ivf ,and were both tired now, also dp wont adopt either ,so looks like at 31 yrs old im to remain childless ,
sorry im depressing u all now ,(im sick of hearing my self even ),i feel so angry but dont know who at ?
                              clare30


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Clare

Welcome to our board. Its difficult isn't finding a place to belong after the cycle buddies board. I just cant keep away, but i was not sure where I belonged. One good thing I suppose is that there are not that many of us , which means it does work and I know I have said before which is no help, is that it is all down to luck. You need a break just with your DP to sort yourselves out. My DH will also not adopt as I sure he feels we will get someone with 2 heads and a tail. So I also do not have that many choices. I cannot begin to know how you will feel after 4 cycles. I have only had 2 so far. One IUi and one IVF. But after 2 weeks of doom and gloom and me feeling like my world had ended. I am going to start again next year. But that is only because I am 40 nearly 41. If I was your age I would take a little time to live a little. Easy for me to say I know. But believe me after the death of our daughter . I had to turn to my DH for everything and he has been my rock and we have become a proper couple again, because we took the time to talk, take weekends away, started Tennis and badminton, just things we could do together and we are making the most of it until a little baby comes along. because it will and it will for you. If you could not have children you would not have been put forward for treatment. You can do it. But please please take some time out now and do something else for a little while and try and remember who you were and what you had before trying for a baby became everything.


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Clare

Shazzer's right.  You may feel differently.  I cycled with you and feel the same.  If I had more time, before endo eats me up, I would take time out to enjoy life again.  Never say never hun.  I worry about depressing people on this site, but I've found such support from the lovely ladies on here. I guess we should nt really feel like that.  Please dont feel bad and if you need jollying along then dont hesitate to IM me, because, beleive me, I know how you feel.  After ec I promised dp that I would not do this again, but here I am waiting for my appointment and getting ready for the next round.


Jackie - I'm so pleased for you.  It's good to here successful endo stories.  You should post this on the endo thread.  There's a special tread for success stories.

Hi Shazzer - sorry things did nt work out.  We'll get there in the end.  Take care.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks shazzer
i know im just raw right now ,cant belive we were given are dream ,then its been taken away ,i think me and dp are trying to create a life that just dosent want to be born ,but i will take some time out to just relax and get my head together, im so sorry u lost ur daughter do u mind me asking what happened ? understand if u do ,as it must be so painful for you to talk about ,i wish u all the luck in the world for your next cycle ,anyone doing ivf derseves to get pregnant ,but its also very painful when u see its worked for them ,u think why not me ?maybe im being selfish ,dont know what my furture holds ,i feel a failure at most things ,i hate my job and dont want a career just a family ,i need my partner to give me some options for are furture otherwise ,whats the point!  im sorry im just so down at the moment ,i feel physically sick ! plus im still bleeding ,just to remined me im still loosing them ,the clinic are re testing me to confirm iv lost them ,but a little part of me ,keeps thinking i might be alright ,but i know deep down they are ,      clare30


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

reb
thank you for your kind words , thats how i feel im scared i will depress everyone ,there are people worse of than me ,but right now im just feeling sorry for myslef and cant seem to snap out of it, good luck for ur next round ,i remember you on are sep board ,im so tired phyically and emotionally ,i feel worse this time than any of my other cycles ,and i have to get back to my job i hate ,to pay off the huge bill we have run up !!! and have nothing to show for it ,might as well chucked 4 grand in the bin !!! thanks for all ur support there are only us who understand how painful this is ,


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Clare

You could never depress anyone on here.  Reading what you are going through just makes me want to hold your hand to help you through it.  Like you say, you are physically and emotionally tired and need to give yourself the time to claim yourself back.  

I know what you mean about huge bills.  I dont know when we will be able to get married.  I try not to think about it.

Take care of self hun.  When you are strong again you will be able to make a decision about what to do next.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Clare

I'm so sorry for you Hun   to have got so far and then have it snatched away from you so cruelly, i know its no consolation but you did get a BFP which gives you hope for any future attempts some of us have never got that far, l  too have had 4 attempts all of which have failed 2 days before i was meant to test. My last one was almost 4 years ago my AF arrived on Christmas day, i felt i couldn't carry on and needed to take a break and enjoy life for a while. so i had some nice holidays got married and tried not to think about it, but now I'm having another go this time I'm doing a FET cycle with the 7 embryos from my last go.

I was quite shocked when i realized I'd put it off for 4 yrs hadn't meant to wait that long but time flys when you're actually enjoying life. Now i think i shouldn't have waited so long and i keep beating myself up about it but DH reminds me that we needed this break.

Treatment can take over your life and its difficult not to let it I'm a complete bag of nerves at the mo as hoping for my FET on Nov 10th and i truly believe it won't work. But i have to try i can't just let my embryos perish.

I think you too should take time out and enjoy your life give yourself a break for a while enjoy just being with your DP and making the most of life you can come back to treatment later when you feel able to.

i wish lots of luck in whatever you choose and am going to give you big  and let you know you're not alone

take care Hun 
Lisa x


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi lisa
gosh you have been through it ,4 ivf and 2 ectopics ,so unfair ,i wish you all the luck for ur fet in nov, one of my icsi failed on chrismas day ,af arrived ,makes u feel like somone laughing at u. "lets give her a period today " to let her know ,shes not going to be a mum ,god i hate bloody chrismas & new yr ,as every yr we say ,this time next yr ,we will have succeeded , which is a joke !!  i bloody hate ivf ,and chrismas & new yr and myslef at the moment ,iv lost all my cofidence might go my doctors ,get some prozac (happy pill) as think im not coping very well at all ,pretend i am to my family & friends they all think iv taken this well ,by my actions ,iv got a concert to go to tomorow ,booked it ages ago ,dont want to go now!!
anastacia ,proberly cry through all her sad songs ,dosent music make u worse
ps thanks for the hug ,helps a lot x
                                               clare30


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

hi Clare  

I'm glad you've decided to visit your GP for some happy pills I'm sure we've all been on them one time or another. they help you cope with the worst. Family and friends always think you're coping well, i think its cause they don't understand, we always find ourselfs putting on a brave face to others because if we let go   and show how we really feel most people wouldn't know what to say or do. I think not only are we protecting ourselfs but also those people around us.

The concert sounds a great idea and you should go, i know you don't feel like it but just go and sing your heart out have fun and forget about TX just for a few hours. Think of it this way you've been through a lot don't you deserve to smile and let go for a short while, it will do you the world of good. 

i know how you feel about hating Christmas and new year, i think its a particularly hard time for people with IF, all this joy and happiness that we're all meant to have at this time of year just makes you even more depressed. i also find birthdays hard as for me i think I'm another year older and still no babies and the clock is ticking.

Love Lisa x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

Clare - you've struck a cord with me about losing confidence.  Since all this if stuff I feel tongue tied and arkward with people, even close friends.  It's weird.  I used to be very socialable and loved being with people, but during ivf and inbetween txs I've been keeping myself low.  Because of this I'm sure I've forgotten how to socialise and interact.  I used to be a smoker and enjoyed having a few drinks in the pub on a Saturday night.  I dare nt go anywhere near now as I might faulter due to the stress of everything.  I think I've forgotten who I am and sometimes want my 'unhealthy' old life back (I wont though, DP would nt let me!!!).

I agree with you about Christmas.  I'm dreading it  .  I just dont see the point in putting up a tree when there are no children here.  I wonder how many FF girls log on here on Xmas day?  Oh God I sound such a mizzo.  I just want to get it over and done with.

You are not alone.  Sorry to go on.  I hope your GP is able to help you hun.

Take care.

love

Becca

x


----------

